# Country Drummer needed.



## james on bass (Feb 4, 2006)

I know, not exactly the right forum, but does anyone know of a good drummer looking for a new country cover band? Preferably living in the Strathroy to Thamesville area and over 30?

If you know of anyone, have them get in touch with me.

thanks.


----------



## hush (Sep 8, 2006)

The only local unattached drummer I know is both unbelievably talented and unbelievably unstable. I don't think I could do that to you James :smile:

I'll ask our drummer at rehearsal on Tuesday if he knows of anyone - though the last time we needed a local drummer we put an ad in the Age Disgrace - we had 15 calls from people from London to West Lorne.


----------



## james on bass (Feb 4, 2006)

I've already had 6 emails from guys in Toronto. I guess SW Ontario was a little bit to vague in my ad. :smile:


----------



## hush (Sep 8, 2006)

Crap, we didn't rehearse until Friday and I forgot to ask our drummer. Sorry James. I am in Winnipeg right now for a week or so (-23 is a lovely thing ... NOT ... but at least it's a dry cold lol). I'll ask him when I get back.


----------



## hush (Sep 8, 2006)

I haven't seen our drummer yet - we had a stand-in the last couple of rehearsals. Are you still looking? I won't see him now until Tuesday as I am in Winnipeg freezing my a$$ off (-24 right now, windy and dropping another 10 degrees tonight; I am going to a couple of blues bars later for some anti-freeze).


----------



## james on bass (Feb 4, 2006)

That "dry cold" thing is quite true!!! Moving back here from Calgary and I could barely stand -5.


As for a drummer - by all means, if you have a lead, throw it by me.


----------



## hush (Sep 8, 2006)

Sorry, our drummer doesn't know anyone locally. I asked our guitar player where he put the last ad for a drummer - it was the Pennysaver; we had 11 responses, all from London to West Lorne.


----------



## james on bass (Feb 4, 2006)

Never thought of the Pennysaver. Thanks for the tip.


----------

